# PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juni 2010)

*PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co. gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.


----------



## kenji_91 (22. Juni 2010)

*PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Tolle Idee 
Ihr müsstet noch einen Reiter für die Partnerseiten reinstellen, da notebookjournal interessante Tests zu notebooks auch abliefert.


----------



## joel3214 (22. Juni 2010)

*PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Toll Sache 
Wie wer es den mit einem eigenem App?


----------



## ich558 (22. Juni 2010)

*PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Super aber wo bleibt die schon lang angegündigte iPhone App


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ach, jetzt wollen alle Iphone-Apps, wo doch Apple immer der böse Feind ist?


----------



## Chris254 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt wollen alle Iphone-Apps, wo doch Apple immer der böse Feind ist?



Apple doch nicht 

Aber super Sache mit der Mobil-Seite 

Über ein PCGH-App würd ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## maestrocool (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Danke für diese neue m.pcgh.de Seite, aber sie ist wohl nutzlos 
Ich habe sie gerade auf meinem Win Mobile Gerät aufgerufen und die News erscheinen auch, aber sobald ich eine der News aufrufe, gibt es einen XML-Syntaxfehler.
auf der normalen PCGH seite pasiert das aber nicht mit meinem Smartphone.

mfg Maestrocool


----------



## klefreak (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

haaaach, wenn die normale Seite doch auch so schnell laden würde 
(habs grad am PC mit firefox aufgerufen  )
freut mich, dass ich endlich am phone vernünftig lesen kann..

lg Klemens


----------



## maestrocool (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



maestrocool schrieb:


> Danke für diese neue m.pcgh.de Seite, aber sie ist wohl nutzlos
> Ich habe sie gerade auf meinem Win Mobile Gerät aufgerufen und die News erscheinen auch, aber sobald ich eine der News aufrufe, gibt es einen XML-Syntaxfehler.
> auf der normalen PCGH seite pasiert das aber nicht mit meinem Smartphone.



merkwürdig.... nachdem ich es gerade nochmal versucht habe klappt es einwandfrei 
Jay, das ist doch mal wirklich brauchbar 
Danke PCGH


----------



## Deto (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

im Opera Mobile wird die seite falsch dargestellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nokia N97 mit Opera Mobile 10, Symbian S60 v5


----------



## DaStash (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

SUper, endlich!!! 
Toll wäre noch eine Bildgalerie, die man durchzappen kann, siehe aktuell eure Bildgalerie und evtl. eine Kommentarfunktion. 

MfG


----------



## miagi.pl (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

endlich endlich endlich !!!

das war echt hoechste zeit besodners weil die pcgh-mainpage aufm mobil-device  gleich aus mehreren gruenden eine Katastrophe ist!

naja gut noch funktioniert die mobil-seite aber nicht... also die Artikel !!!

die mainseite sieht aufm adroid Samsung i7500 gut aus.


----------



## devon (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Also es tut mir leid aber die seite sieht absolut s*h*i*s* aus auf WM Mobile mit 640x480 auflösung, man muss die ganze zeit scrollen weil alles viel zu groß.  Selbst im Landscape View passt des ding nich rein.


----------



## Sxiet (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Kann das nur bestätigen das es nich pASST AUF MEINEN hd2, egal welcher Browser(Internet-Explorer,Opera9.7,Opera10,OperaMini5)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hi,

Könnt ihr bitte möglichst Screenshots/Fotos von Fehlern posten? 

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Das Daub (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Schön wäre es wenn ich Kommentare schreiben könnte.


----------



## Alchemist_ (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Kommentarfunktion fehlt noch, vllt. auch in der Mobilen Version einen Link wie jetzt zum Artikel im Forum dazupacken 

Und das wichtigste - Auf meinem Nexus One habe ich einen darstellungsfehler, der header ist übergroß. 

Sorry für die Fotos (mir dem alten Handy geschossen) aber ich habe mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt Screenshots zu machen da ich es erst ganz frisch habe


----------



## pillepalle.ger (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Das kann ich gleich mit meinem neuem X6 probieren. Aber da kann ich auch die normale Ansicht nutzen wenn die Kommentarfunktion fehlt.


----------



## Falk (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hm, das ist seltsam. Ich werde die Probleme morgen mal weiterleiten. Im Vorfeld wurden zwar Tests mit verschiedenen Geräten gemacht, aber es konnten nicht alle Kombinationen von Handy-Betriebssystem und Browser abgedeckt werden.

Zur Fehlerbehebung brauche ich immer folgende Angaben:
- Gerät
- Software-Version (Android 2.1, Windows Mobile 6.5 etc.)
- Verwendeter Browser inkl. Version. 

Opera Mini auf dem Iphone z.B. hat keine Probleme, aber anscheinend lässt sich das nicht ohne weiteres auf andere Geräte übertragen...


----------



## Falk (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Alchemist_ schrieb:


> Kommentarfunktion fehlt noch, vllt. auch in der Mobilen Version einen Link wie jetzt zum Artikel im Forum dazupacken
> 
> Und das wichtigste - Auf meinem Nexus One habe ich einen darstellungsfehler, der header ist übergroß.
> 
> Sorry für die Fotos (mir dem alten Handy geschossen) aber ich habe mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt Screenshots zu machen da ich es erst ganz frisch habe



Welche Android-Version hast du auf deinem Nexus One?


----------



## Crymes (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es eine App für Symbian und IPhone OS geben würde.


----------



## Jiminey (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Also auf dem Iphone sieht die seite ganz gut aus. Gibt es ne möglichkeit das auf der mobil seite auch das Forum erreichbar ist? Oder habe ich das übersehen? Kommentar funktion wurde ja schon angesprochen.

Nee App für das Iphone und natürlich auch Android wäre cool


----------



## bubi1 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Jiminey schrieb:


> Nee App für das Iphone und natürlich auch Android wäre cool


Also gegen WinMobile hätte ich auch nichts


----------



## Deto (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Deto schrieb:


> im Opera Mobile wird die seite falsch dargestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab mir ma die style daten angeschaut, der nimmt an, das die breite 128 px sind. wenn ich die auf 360px umstelle passte auf den ersten blick schonmal die breite.
weiterhin zu beachten ist die breite im querformat von 480px.


----------



## Mike1 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ähm, wie stellt ihr euch denn so eine „App” auf dem Smartphone vor? Die News sauber, ordentlich und schlank auf dem kleinen Display anzeigen? Genau das geht doch mit einem Webbrowser und m.pcgh.de ganz wunderbar! Und falls ihr trotzdem unbedingt eine eigene Anwendung wollt: Nehmt euch einen beliebigen RSS-Reader und fertig …

Soooo, und jetzt zur Kritik: Die Bilder einer Bildergalerie lassen sich nicht in höherer Auflösung anzeigen (optimal wäre da natürlich, dass wenn man draufklickt erstmal eine Variante mit vielleicht 640x480px öffnet und man dort dann auf Wunsch aber auch auf höchstmögliche Auflösung umschalten kann).

Außerdem: Auf meinem Netbook wäre so eine schlanke Version von pcgh auch prima, zu schade das m.pcgh.de für ein 16:9 Verhältnis so schlecht geeignet ist.


----------



## Chaoswave (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

haaab ich schon lage drauf gewartet.
Vielen dank!!  Wäre gut wenn man so auch ins Forum kommt oder geht das und ich habs nur übersehn?
Was auch noch super wäre wenn man automatisch auf m.pcgh.de weitergeleitet wird wenn man die "normale" pcgh Seite aufruft. 
bei computerbase geht das 


okay hab den zusatz mir der "automatischen weiche" gelesen...


----------



## Mosed (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ein Foto kann ich grade nicht machen, ich beschreibe mal den Fehler.

Gerät: Nokia E51
Betriebssystem: Symbian S60 3rd FP1
Browser: Opera Mobile 10

Fehler:
Banner ist nur bis Menüpunkt "Test" dargestellt, darunter kommen dann die Nachrichten eines Tages (Überschriften sind komplett lesbar) und der Footer ist auch wieder abgeschnitten. Klicke ich auf eine Nachrichtenmeldung kommt "XML-Interpretation fehlgeschlagen".


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hallo PCGH,

die Sache an sich ist eine gute, wer ein gescheites Smartphone mit großem Bildschirm hat wird aber wie ich die normale Seite benutzen. Für Handys mit kleinem Bildschirm, langsamer Internetverbindung oder schlechtem Webbrowser aber eine super Idee. 

Leider buggt die Seite. 

Bilder habe ich Angehängt. Wir ihr seht funktioniert die eigentliche Seite (pcgh.de) einwandfrei, auf der Mobile Seite ist der Header aber viel zu groß (und stark Verpixelt). Auch das Handy im Hochkantmodus ändert daran nichts es liegt also nicht am Landscape Modus. 

Handy : Motorola Milestone
OS : Android 2.1 
Webbrowser : Standard (auf neustem Stand)

BTW: Vergesst mal schnell die Sache mit dem Iphone App. Oder WENN dann auch für Android. Das ist nämlich schon jetzt deutlich besser als das Apple OS (mit dem entsprechenden Handy).


----------



## majorguns (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt wollen alle Iphone-Apps, wo doch Apple immer der böse Feind ist?


Mein Feind ist Apple nicht wirklich, das ein oder andere stört mich zwar, aber im Großen und ganzen ist das IPhone super und so eine PCGH App wäre natürlich super 
Angekündigt war sie mal von euch....


----------



## _Snaker_ (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

absolut perfekt die seite auf dem iphone! ein spezielles App für´s iphone ist mMn nun überflüssig. lieber zeit und gedanken in die optimierung der m.pcgh.de seite stecken


----------



## Falk (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Also es kristallieren sich zwei Probleme raus:
- breite falsch in Opera Mobile
- Header zu groß auf verschiedenen Geräten

Das werde ich morgen weiterleiten, sodass es möglichst schnell behoben wird.


----------



## Xenor (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Bitte keine automatische Umleitung solange es noch keine Kommentarfunktion gibt 

Ansonsten ist bei meinem android 2.1 auch der Headder zu groß und von der Fußzeile fehlt die rechte Hälfte (nicht nur aus dem Bild, sondern gar nicht vorhanden...


----------



## sph3re (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

ist es ein fehler meinerseits oder funktioniert die seite "www.m.pcgh.de" nicht sondern ist nur ueber "m.pcgh.de" aufrufbar. im Firefox is es so und in opera mini und opera mobile ?


----------



## team-o-see (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

eine pcgh-app direkt wäre natürlich noch besser, à la androidpit.de-app

und wenns schon bei dem thema mobil ist, wie sieht es denn zumindest mit tapatalk-fähigkeit fürs forum aus, wird sich da was tun?


----------



## T0M@0 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

bitte konfiguriert euren webserver mal so, das die seite auch mit www funzt... mein handy haut automatisch immer ein www davor...


----------



## Malk (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

soah, grad aml auf meinem alten bold getestet und klappt 1a 
finde den schritt in richtung mobile-webseite sehr gut!
z.z. rufe ich eure seite oft ausm zug auf und dann immer das ganze scrollen mit den großen werbebannern kann schon zeit kosten...
wird die version werbefrei bleiben? ein kleiner banner oben wärenoch akzeptabel 
danke für das entte feature!


----------



## Alchemist_ (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Falk schrieb:


> Welche Android-Version hast du auf deinem Nexus One?


Android 2.1
Dolphine Browser HD v22

Braucht ihr noch was? Würde wie mich wie gesagt noch über mindestens ein Link ins Forum zu den Kommentaren freuen.


----------



## Falk (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Alchemist_ schrieb:


> Android 2.1
> Dolphine Browser HD v22
> 
> Braucht ihr noch was? Würde wie mich wie gesagt noch über mindestens ein Link ins Forum zu den Kommentaren freuen.



Ist der Dolphin-Browser der "orignale" oder ein nachinstallierter?


----------



## Alchemist_ (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Nachinstalliert, ist aber mit dem Stock Browser das gleiche (Header übergroß).


----------



## Falk (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ok, habe es weitergegeben - auch die Darstellungsprobleme auf dem HD2 treten hier auf. Wir konnte leider nicht alle Geräte im Vorfeld testen, dafür gibt es zu viele Variationen.


----------



## syrus700 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

warum nicht gleich eine vernünftige app?


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

weil nich jeder n iphone hat?


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Das sieht schon mal nicht schlecht aus, werde ich gleich mal mit meinem Ipod Touch ausprobieren. Aber die normale Seite läuft auch gut.


----------



## der_flamur (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Kann leider keine Bilder machen, da meine Cam kaputt ist.
Auf jeden Fall hab ich mit meinem Acer neoTouch mit dem aktuellsten Windows und Opera 10/IEMobile
Probleme mit der Breite. Es ist zu breit. Das PCGH-Logo passt aber.


----------



## Falk (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



FM100 schrieb:


> Kann leider keine Bilder machen, da meine Cam kaputt ist.
> Auf jeden Fall hab ich mit meinem Acer neoTouch mit dem aktuellsten Windows und Opera 10/IEMobile
> Probleme mit der Breite. Es ist zu breit. Das PCGH-Logo passt aber.



Hm, das Problem trat hier vorhin mit einem HD2 nicht mehr auf. Kurios...


----------



## Deto (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

im anhang sind mal screens der aktuellen version.
so sieht es auf meinem n97 mit opera mobile aus.
die breite liegt nun bei 313px statt 360px.
im querformat konnte ich leider keine screenshots machen.


----------



## s1n88 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Läuft super auf meinem Sony Ericsson C905 mit dem Mini Opera 5 
Gute Idee, nun muss ich nicht mehr zoomen, sondern kann direkt die News lesen.


----------



## der_flamur (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Falk schrieb:


> Hm, das Problem trat hier vorhin mit einem HD2 nicht mehr auf. Kurios...



Das Problem hat sich erledigt... Funzt wieder alles wie es sollte... komisch nur das ich nix gemacht hab wenn ihr nichts gemacht habt^^


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



FM100 schrieb:


> Das Problem hat sich erledigt... Funzt wieder alles wie es sollte... komisch nur das ich nix gemacht hab wenn ihr nichts gemacht habt^^



Kann sein, das der Dienstleister, der das für uns umsetzt, da noch dran gedreht hat. Aber das wichtigste ist ja, das es überall wenigstens benutzbar ist - einzelne Geräte auf denen es nicht perfekt ist werden wir wohl immer finden 

Edith hat ein Update zu den Opera Mobile-Problemen: Der Dienstleister sagt, dass in den User Agents (als der Information über den Browser) keine Informationen mehr über das Gerät enthalten sind (sprich die Bildschirmauflösung nicht bekannt ist). Außerdem funktioniert wohl die automatische Breitenanpassung nicht sauber (Seite wird dann zu breit). Daran wird sich wohl erstmal nichts ändern, mit der 313px-Breite ist man jetzt erstmal auf Nummer sicher gegangen.

Noch einmal Edith: die Darstellungsfehler auf den Android-Geräten sollten heute im Laufe des Nachmittags verschwinden, hier gab es tatsächlich noch technische Probleme, die uns durch die Lappen gegangen sind - auf der internen Test-Seite sieht es schon gut aus, das sollte bald live gehen.


----------



## Falk (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

So: der Dienstleister hat gerade ein Update live genommen, welches sowohl die Darstellungsprobleme unter Android entfernt als auch Opera Mini/Mobile sowie IE Mobile verbessert. Ich habe es kurz gegengecheckt, sieht soweit gut aus - aber vielleicht habt ihr dennoch Probleme.


----------



## Elkhife (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Auf meinem Pre geht die seite auch ohne Probleme. Die Breitenanpassung geht auch wenn ich das Handy drehe (recht große Schrift^^).


----------



## push@max (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Eine tolle Idee. funktioniert auf dem iPhone 3GS super.


----------



## 3-way (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

beim iphone 4 dank sauberer Auflösung nicht nötig!


----------



## STSLeon (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

HTC Legend, Android 2.1, Browser Opera alles top, kein Grund zu klage


----------



## Brzeczek (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Sehr gute Idee werde es demnächst nutzen.


----------



## JBX (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Danke für die Kompatibilitäts-Updates... Jetzt funktioniert im Internet Explorer unter Windows Mobile 6.1 die Bildergalerie korrekt Unter Opera klappte es auch vorher


----------



## DaStash (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Super das ihr die Bildgalerie mit reingenommen habt, gefällt mir jetzt äußerst gut. Wie sieht es mit Kommentaren aus, können die nicht in reduzierter Form in die vBulletin mit eingearbeitet werden?

MfG


----------



## Blackrabbit (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hallo,

nun die anzeige ist ok aber unter Opera 10 muss ich auf 80% zoom stellen das ich normal lesen kann und richtig dargestellt wird. 
Kann dann die Webseite aber immernoch nach links verschieben was ich nicht so toll finde.

Handy:               SonyEricsson Xperia 1
Software:           Opera 10
OS:                   Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional (build 19608.1.2.60)

Blackrabbit


----------



## norse (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Läuft ansich ganz gut, liefs bisher auch fand ich  aber was mich noch stört ist das es im Unteren Bereich der News ziehmlich unübersichtlich wird!

Unter opera geht die Bildergalerie zwar noch nicht (ipod touch) aber mit safari muss ich es noch probieren.
Aber ihc muss sagen es lädt wunderbar schnell! Da kann ich auch mal schnell hier rein schaun wenn ich bei meiner Freundin bin, denn mit nem 1000er I-net läuft das sons nie wirklich gut


----------



## Iceananas (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Opera Mobile 10 macht bei dir die Autoanpassung nicht... aber ich werde die Seite sowieso nicht nutzen, sonder die Normale, mit 3,8" Screen und Opera ist es sowieso wie am PC.


----------



## Falk (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Beim Opera Mobile 10 besteht das Problem, das nicht mit übermittelt wird, welches Gerät gerade verwendet wird -> sprich die richtige Bildschirmauflösung ist nicht bekannt, dadurch gibt es Probleme.

Ab einer gewissen Größe sollte aber auch die reguläre Seite funktionieren, aber nicht jeder hat ein High-End-Smartphone


----------



## TAZ (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Nokia 5800
Symbian S60 5th Edition
Opera Mobile 10



maestrocool schrieb:


> [...] gibt es einen XML-Syntaxfehler.[...]



Das gleiche bei mir, mal geht es mal nicht.




3-way schrieb:


> beim iphone 4 dank sauberer Auflösung nicht nötig!



Schön für dich, aber wayne? Zwingt dich ja auch keiner dass zu benutzen.

App für bestimmtes System ist totaler Unsinn...da schliesst man (egal für welches System) wieder einen Großteil der Nutzer aus...über Browser könnens alle benutzen.


----------



## Vhailor (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich finde es ganz cool und habe es auch mal mobil ausprobiert. Dennoch aber sofort wieder auf die normale Sicht gewechselt.
Zum Einen weils schlichtweg gewohnt ist.
Zum Anderen weil ich mobil auf 4,3" zurückgreifen kann. Da finde ich die normalen Webansichten passender. Ich nutze PCGH mobil immer als Kombination von RSS+Quicklink.

Für den Rest aber sicherlich sehr brauchbar  (Vor allem wenn ich an mein altes 5800XM zurückdenke)


----------



## Otep (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hm, mit meinem HTC Touch HD und dem Opera Mobile 10 gehts...

Mit dem IEx Scrollt man sich nen Wolf ^^


----------



## JBX (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



syrus700 schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich eine vernünftige app?



Wozu ein Programm für soetwas banales schreiben??? Ich mein da reicht auch ein RSS-Reader den es sicherlich für das iPhone auch gibt...
Außerdem bietet die mobile Seite ein Vorteil: Sie ist mit allem kompatibel


----------



## Levi (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



TAZ schrieb:


> Nokia 5800
> Symbian S60 5th Edition
> Opera Mobile 10
> 
> ...



Ich hab das gleiche Handy.
Hab mit Opera 5 Versuche gemacht. 5 mal keine Probleme. Die Seite wird sowohl im Hoch wie im Querformat sehr schön angezeigt.

Mit dem Nokia Standardbrowser gehts nur im Hochformat bei mir. Aber wer benutzt den Browser schon?


----------



## windows (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Toll!


----------



## fiumpf (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



PCGH-System schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co. gefragt.



Sehr gerne. Seit ein paar Tagen habe ich ein Samsung-Smartphone mit 3"-Display. Da man den Samsung-internen Browser vergessen kann, empfehle ich Opera Mobile 5.

Mit Opera wird - sofern man alle Einstellungen korrekt vorgenommen hat - PCGH.mobil korrekt, sauber und flüssig dargestellt. Die Navigation funktioniert und das Layout ist übersichtlich.

Daumen hoch!  


_Edit:_ Unter Wissen -> Archiv kommt die Fehlermeldung, dass keine Einträge vorhanden seien. Bei den anderen Rubriken funktioniert das Archiv.


----------



## doNmartinez (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Sehr gut, bitte weiter so. War genau das was ich gebraucht hab, da ich sehr viel unterwegs bin und mit iphone eure Seite besuchen musste. Danke!


----------



## dadstaxi (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Leute, mobile Webseite ist ganz ganz böse, vokalem wenn man nich nach Wunsch auch die andere Version verwenden kann. Ich hab n iPad, da is auch mobilesafari drauf und bekommt so die kleine Seite. 

Ich bekomm echt die Krise mit dieser Seite, erlich

Könnte wenigstens die Möglichkeit zum wechseln zur normalen Seite eingebaut sein?.


----------



## Conyx (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



dadstaxi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bekomm echt die Krise mit dieser Seite, erlich
> 
> Könnte wenigstens die Möglichkeit zum wechseln zur normalen Seite eingebaut sein?.



Das Push ich mal. Habe genau das selbe Problem. Man sollte zumindest die Möglichkeit haben von der mobilen auf die normalen Seite zu wechseln...

Dann wäre das im großen und ganzen garnicht so schlecht


----------



## doppelschwoer (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



dadstaxi schrieb:


> Leute, mobile Webseite ist ganz ganz böse, vokalem wenn man nich nach Wunsch auch die andere Version verwenden kann. Ich hab n iPad, da is auch mobilesafari drauf und bekommt so die kleine Seite.
> 
> Ich bekomm echt die Krise mit dieser Seite, erlich
> 
> Könnte wenigstens die Möglichkeit zum wechseln zur normalen Seite eingebaut sein?.


Das ist ein echtes Problem. Hab schon öfters nur mobil Webseiten auf dem Ipad gehabt. Das nervt wie sau. Bitte die Möglichkeit zum umschalten einbauen, so ist das echt Käse!


----------



## Falk (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Wir bauen es heute so um, das man mit dem Ipad immer die Vollansicht bekommt. Da ist uns ein Fehler bei der Erkennung der Geräte unterlaufen


----------



## doppelschwoer (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Falk schrieb:


> Wir bauen es heute so um, das man mit dem Ipad immer die Vollansicht bekommt. Da ist uns ein Fehler bei der Erkennung der Geräte unterlaufen



Super, klappt! Danke.


----------



## Conyx (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Falk schrieb:


> Wir bauen es heute so um, das man mit dem Ipad immer die Vollansicht bekommt. Da ist uns ein Fehler bei der Erkennung der Geräte unterlaufen



Super, läuft perfekt!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Kenneth (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Auf mein 3Gs dachte ich ich erst das wär ein bug die Tage bis ich diese news gegoogelt hab. Ich find sie sehr unübersichtlich und am allerschlimmsten, ich konnte nicht mal mein senf dazu abgeben wie in den News erwähnt da es keinen links ins forum gibt. Ich musste jetzt 6Stunden warten bis ich zuhause war, neu den beitrag googeln um ein kommentar abzugeben. Wegen Datenengpässen lasst lieber die Bildchen weg damit es auch übersichtlicher wird und mehr auf einer Seite Passt.

Ich find die mobile Variante grauenhaft und hätte als web version lieber die Newsliste von der Desktopansicht. Quasi wenn man in der Desktopversion reinzommt das man nur noch die news sieht so dann als web version.

Aber ganz wichtig. Ein schalter zum umschalten auf desktop version und in den beiträgen ein link zum forum / kommentarfunktion mit einbauen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Die Erkennung funktioniert nicht so wirklich, auf meinem Notebook mit UMTS-Stick wird die Mobile Variante angezeigt (ein Acer Aspire 5715Z).

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Falk (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Railroads schrieb:


> Die Erkennung funktioniert nicht so wirklich, auf meinem Notebook mit UMTS-Stick wird die Mobile Variante angezeigt (ein Acer Aspire 5715Z).
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Hm, seltsam. Kannst du bitte mal diese Seite aufrufen: Meine IP Adresse ermitteln & anzeigen - Geokodierung, Host, Herkunft, Browserkennung (User Agent) & Referer und posten, was unter User-Agent ausgegeben wird?


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

*User-Agent, Browserkennung:*

Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.0; Trident/4.0; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; InfoPath.2; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; .NET4.0C; BO2IE8_v1;ENUS)


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Railroads schrieb:


> *User-Agent, Browserkennung:*
> 
> Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Windows NT 6.0; Trident/4.0; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; Media Center PC 5.0; InfoPath.2; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; .NET4.0C; BO2IE8_v1;ENUS)



Danke. Wir haben ein Update eingespielt, sodass es jetzt auch bei dir zuverlässig funktionieren sollte und du nicht mehr die mobile Seite auf dem Netbook mit UMTS-Stick bekommst.


----------



## orange619 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Kann es sein das es bei dier Mobile Version keinen Link ins Forum gibt? Deswegen bin ich doch hier angemeldet, darauf möchte ich auch mobil zugreifen.


----------



## dadstaxi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Danke das ihrs gefixt habt...


----------



## Lucky-7 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hi Leute, hab immer noch Probs mit der m.pcgh.de der Header is noch immer zu gross (Opera Mobile 9) und krieg immer noch ne meldung "XML-Interpretation fehlgeschlagen". Wäre sehr froh wenn man nen Link für die "normale" PCGH einbauen könnte, Denn wie gesagt die Mobile funktioniert noch nicht ganz und ich komm seit kurzem gar nicht mehr auf die www.pcgameshardware.de Seite. Werd immer auf die M Version geworfen.


----------



## Falk (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Kommt voraussichtlich nächste Woche (logischerweise nicht am Wochenende), ist aber fest eingeplant. 

Hast du die Möglichkeit, auf die aktuelle Version von Opera Mobile zu updaten?


----------



## Lucky-7 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ja schon aber dann funktionieren ein paar Sachen in den Menüs net (Opera 9 war fix drauf SE X1) , is aber egal. Bin am WE ja eh zuhause. 

Finds aber toll das so schnell ne Antwort kam.


----------



## Falk (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

hm, das ist natürlich blöde, zumal nicht davon auszugehen ist, das die Handyhersteller Bestandteile der Software (in diesem Fall Opera) updaten...

Das mit der schnellen Antwort war zufall - den ganzen Tag schaue ich auch nicht ins Forum, nur um in der kühlen Wohnung ein wenig zu regenerieren...


----------



## goldeye (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Könnt ihr bitte die Zwangsumleitung von der Web auf die Mobilseite wieder abschalten? Oder zumindest einen Link damit ich von der MobilSeite zurück auch die normale komme einfügen. 

Ich war noch nie ein Freund von "Mobil Seiten" um so schlimmer eure Version.


----------



## Falk (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



goldeye schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte die Zwangsumleitung von der Web auf die Mobilseite wieder abschalten? Oder zumindest einen Link damit ich von der MobilSeite zurück auch die normale komme einfügen.
> 
> Ich war noch nie ein Freund von "Mobil Seiten" um so schlimmer eure Version.



Die Antwort darauf gibt es ein paar Postings weiter oben...


----------



## goldeye (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Sry, hab die letzten Post's nur Grob überflogen und das dann überlesen. 
Danke.


----------



## danielstarke (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich habe eine Problem auf die normale Website zu kommen, und zwar wenn ich mit dem iPhone (4) die Seite lade werde ich automatisch auf die mobile Version umgeleitet, was ja auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, aber wenn ich auf die normale Seite will, also wen ich unten links auf "Website" drücke, werde ich wieder automatisch auf die mobile Version gebracht.

Es wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn unter den Artikeln es möglich wär auf den zugehörigen Forenbeiträgen zu kommen.


----------



## Kenneth (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



danielstarke schrieb:


> ...wen ich unten links auf "Website" drücke, werde ich wieder automatisch auf die mobile Version gebracht.


Schliesse mich an. Ich will wieder die Normale Website oder ein Link für Forenbeiträge in den einzelnen News. Hab nen 3Gs.


----------



## Sxiet (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Der Grund warum ich zb opera 9 benutzte ist 
1.kein multitouch unterstützung (habe ein htc HD2)
2.Surft sich anders, danke der nur noch voreinstellbaren zoomstufe
3.ist nicht richtig in das BS etabliert
4.nicht schneller als version 9.7 auf dem snapdragon...
auf opera 9.7 und auf dem mobilen IE funktioniert die website auch nich (zubreit angezeigt und kein kein text umbrauch)
und auf dem opera 10 funktioniert die website auch nicht richtig (zu schmall angezeigt)
der einzige der funktioniert ist diese hier uZard Web (mobile browser) - full internet access wherever and whenever you want, weil er noch die orginale webpage anzeigt, nachteil an diesen ist aber das er nur über wlan funktioniert weil er über die von Providern(bei mir Vodafone) gesperten Ports läd.


----------



## Falk (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Kenneth schrieb:


> Schliesse mich an. Ich will wieder die Normale Website oder ein Link für Forenbeiträge in den einzelnen News. Hab nen 3Gs.



Wir haben es für PCGames.de/Videogameszone.de schon eingebaut, für PCGH ist der Weg jetzt nicht mehr weit.


----------



## Falk (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Derzeit noch etwas versteckt, aber dieser "Website" Link am Ende der mobilen Seite bringt euch auf die normale Version. Das wird auch gespeichert, sprich ihr bekommt dann unter www.pcgameshardware.de wieder wie gewohnt die reguläre Website. Wer es direkt aufrufen will:

www.pcgameshardware.de/?mobile=false (m.pcgh.de könnt ihr natürlich trotzdem aufrufen).


----------



## ich558 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Jetzt da man auch auf die originale Seite swichen kann finde ich die mobile Lösung wirklich gut. Wenn es möglich ist könntet ihr auch noch die Beiträge zu den Artikel integrieren.
@Falk: Du hast ein iPhone 4, stimmts?


----------



## cyco99 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Auf meinem Blackberry funktioniert die Mobil-Seite nicht.
Fehler: Die XML-Datei ist nicht einwandfrei.


----------



## orange619 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich finde die Mobilversion auch gut aber warum kann denn kein Link is Forum integriert werden?


----------



## einrudelgurken (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hi,
ich find die mobile Seite auch gut, finds aber schade, dass man mit dem iPod Touch nicht auf die normale Seite zugreifen kann, weil ich die besser finde.
Zumindest geht es bei mir nicht. 
Immer wenn ich versuche die normale Seite zu öffnen, werde ich auf die Mobile geschickt. 
Kann man das vielleicht iwie ändern oder so? Oder mache ich da iwas falsch?

Einrudelgurken


----------



## defPlaya (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich finde die Mobile Seite... ok. Mit meinem HTC Desire kann ich die Kommentarfunktionen leider nicht sehen. Bei mir kommt dann Verwandte Artikel. Das finde ich schade weil ich diese gerne lese weil a) geile komments (am besten wenn etwas von NV, ATI oder Apple berichtet wird) oder b) ich gerne selber etwas kommentieren möchte.

Finden andere User die Kommentare auch nicht oder muss ich aufmerksamer suchen.

Ach ja, wenn PCGH ein App für den App Store entwickelt dann bitte auch für den Androit Market^^.


----------



## Kenneth (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Falk schrieb:


> ...www.pcgameshardware.de/?mobile=false ....


 
Super! Endlich wieder die Normale Seite (iPhone 3Gs)


----------



## Speedwood (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

........... 
http://www.teltarif.de/aldi-flatrate-jede-sim-karte/news/34958.html


----------



## Speedwood (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Mobile Seite ja is ok, aber die Automatische weiterleitung ist einfach mist 
bei meinem HD 2 kann ich auch nit mehr auf die Normale Seite zugreifen.

WTF wer hat den bitte noch keine Flat ?, koste 15 € bei Aldi mit HSDPA 
kann mann mit jeder Aldi Talk Sim karte machen

UMTS-Monats-Flatrate mit jeder ALDI-SIM nutzbar: So geht's - teltarif.de News


----------



## FortunaGamer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich nutzte die Mobile Version von PCGH hin und wieder auf meinem Desire läuft super gut und man kann die News gut lesen.


----------



## Falk (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



ich558 schrieb:


> Jetzt da man auch auf die originale Seite swichen kann finde ich die mobile Lösung wirklich gut. Wenn es möglich ist könntet ihr auch noch die Beiträge zu den Artikel integrieren.
> @Falk: Du hast ein iPhone 4, stimmts?



Ja, mit nem alten Iphone (also bis 3GS) kriegt man so große Screenshots nicht hin 



Speedwood schrieb:


> Mobile Seite ja is ok, aber die Automatische weiterleitung ist einfach mist
> bei meinem HD 2 kann ich auch nit mehr auf die Normale Seite zugreifen.



Wenn du einmal den Link am Ende der mobilen Seite aufrufst bzw. einmal http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?mobile=false bekommst du unter http://www.pcgameshardware.de immer die normale Seite - außer du hast Cookies bei deinem Handybrowser deaktiviert.


----------



## Otep (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Also gestern gings bei mir wieder nicht (die Seite) ^^

HTC Touch HD

Opera Mobile 10

EDIT:

geht immer noch nicht:

Fehler, XML-Interpretation fehlgeschlagen: Syntaxfehler


----------



## Phili_E (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hi, also bei mir funzt die Seite richtig gut. Habe allerdings noch Opera 9.5 auf meinem HTC Touch HD und Null Probleme


----------



## Falk (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Otep schrieb:


> Also gestern gings bei mir wieder nicht (die Seite) ^^
> 
> HTC Touch HD
> 
> ...



Überall oder nur in bestimmten Artikeln?


----------



## Otep (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Überall...

weiter unten steht jetzt:

Dokument als HTML neu analysieren, 

wenn ich darauf klicke dann geht es... aber das nervt halt


----------



## danysahne333 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Falk schrieb:


> Überall oder nur in bestimmten Artikeln?


 
bei mir auch nicht! 

Noka N97 Mini

Opera Mobile 10


----------



## Falk (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Habe das Problem an den Dienstleister, der die Seite erstellt hat, weitergeleitet.


----------



## Otep (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

THX @ Falk


----------



## darkhelfer03 (5. September 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hi!
Bin heute auch mal mit meinem neuen Samsung Wave S8500 auf die Mobilseite gegangen, allerdings kann ich keine artikel anklicken 

Auf dem S8500 läuft der Dolfin-Browser

lg DarkHelfer03


----------



## Sutta (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich surfe regelmäßig auf der mobilen PCGH Seite und mir sind bisher auch keinerlei Fehler aufgefallen.  (Nutze ein iPhone4) Das einzige was mich stört ist dass man die Kommentare zu den News nicht sehen kann. (Kann natürlich auch sein dass ich einfach zu blöd dafür bin )


----------



## Papzt (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich komme mit der Mobilen Website garnicht klar.Benutze nach wie vor die normale, auch wenn sie langsamer ist.
Nutze das S8000 Jet


----------



## Falk (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Hm, da scheint es ein Muster in Richtung Samsung-Handys zu geben. Ich werde mal versuchen, ein entsprechendes Gerät in die Finger zu bekommen.


----------



## Freak2011 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ne durch und Durch gute Seite und gut eingeführt wenn auch vllt. es etwas auf sich warten lassen hat ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kann die Galerien nicht nutzen  da kommt nur ein grauer Balken unter dem Pfeil, aber kein weiteres Bild ... schade.

EDIT: HTC Legend mit Android 2.2

Sent with Legend


----------



## darkhelfer03 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Habe immernoch hier und da Probleme mit meinem Samsung Wave S8500
an manchen Tagen kann ich einfach keine Artikel aufrufen.
Cool wäre noch wenn man die kommentare auf der mobilseite angezeigt bekommen könnte


----------



## Falk (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



darkhelfer03 schrieb:


> Habe immernoch hier und da Probleme mit meinem Samsung Wave S8500
> an manchen Tagen kann ich einfach keine Artikel aufrufen.
> Cool wäre noch wenn man die kommentare auf der mobilseite angezeigt bekommen könnte


 
Das Wave ist ein Bada-Gerät, oder?


----------



## PAN1X (3. Mai 2011)

Ja, das S8500 Wave ist ein Bada-Gerät.


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Also bei mir funktioniert die m.pcgh Seite auf dem iphone sehr gut.


----------



## Own3r (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Mobil Website auf dem iPhone. Ich kann nämlich nicht die Bildergallerie nutzen, denn wenn ich auf die Pfeile neben dem Bild drücke passiert nichts.


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Mobil Website auf dem iPhone. Ich kann nämlich nicht die Bildergallerie nutzen, denn wenn ich auf die Pfeile neben dem Bild drücke passiert nichts.


 Dies ist leider immer noch so.
Weiss niemand einen Rat? btw. auf dem Omnia 7 geht es.


----------



## Own3r (28. August 2011)

*AW: PCGH Mobil: Erste Webseite speziell für Iphone, Android & Co.*

Bei mir funktioniert es jetzt wieder und ich kann die Bilder wechseln.


----------

